# I can't get rid of weeds!!!



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

I live in N GA and have hybrid Bermuda. I feel like I have no idea how to get rid of weeds.

I late Feb I put down Prodiamine at .4oz/1000 sq ft. with a tank sprayer on my 6000 sq ft lawn. Then 6 weeks later I put down another .4oz/sq ft. Now that I've fertilized this year, the weeds seem to be more prevelant than ever. Throughout the spring I've been using Speedzone post emergent to kill existing weeds. They die pretty quickly but jut come right back a few weeks later. It's to the point I won't be able to use the post em any more since it will be too hot.

Did I put down my pre emergent too late? I made sure to get good coverage. I actually timed it pretty good on each application because it rained the next day after I applied it.

I've also already noticed I put down the maximum amount for a full year in the 2 applications I did. Now I don't know what I'll be able to use in the fall.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I use Celsius, MSM and prosedge. The only weed ive had problems with is dallisgrass and ive started painting the leaves with glyphosate. Most neighbors problem think I'm losing my mind.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

It takes a solid year to get a really good idea what pre-M can control. Whether you split it up 3x per year or quarterly, consistency and proper scheduling will help.

Don't get discouraged


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I also use Celcius like @CenlaLowell. It's magic!


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I use Celsius, MSM and prosedge. The only weed ive had problems with is dallisgrass and ive started painting the leaves with glyphosate. Most neighbors problem think I'm losing my mind.


That's a good combination, can't go wrong with those 3. That dam dallis grass... one day I was so fed up with it I mixed a gallon of glyphosate and sprayed the crap out of it, killed some Bermuda but It was only collateral damage.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

erdons said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I use Celsius, MSM and prosedge. The only weed ive had problems with is dallisgrass and ive started painting the leaves with glyphosate. Most neighbors problem think I'm losing my mind.
> ...


Is that sand or dead grass from the dallisgrass kill off?


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Some of it sand, but a lot of it is dead yellow spots from spraying glyphosate.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

erdons said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I use Celsius, MSM and prosedge. The only weed ive had problems with is dallisgrass and ive started painting the leaves with glyphosate. Most neighbors problem think I'm losing my mind.
> ...


I did the SAME THING but with Poa Annua.. It was February and my grass (still brown and dormant), I sprayed everything that was green.. Got a lot of brown patches this spring, but they're almost gone.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> I use Celsius, MSM and prosedge. The only weed ive had problems with is dallisgrass and ive started painting the leaves with glyphosate. Most neighbors problem think I'm losing my mind.


are those products post or pre emergents? Gonna look into them either way..


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

southernguy311 said:


> It takes a solid year to get a really good idea what pre-M can control. Whether you split it up 3x per year or quarterly, consistency and proper scheduling will help.
> 
> Don't get discouraged


Thanks for some words of wisdom. It's easy to want instant gratification in your lawn, and that's just not the way it works. My lawn is only on it's third spring/summer. The first year I really couldn't do anything. The second year (last year) I just used Scotts Pre Em from a crappy drop spreader.. and what da ya know.. it didn't really do jack. The Prodiamine I may have put down too late for the spring weeds. I'm gonna try Dithiopyr for fall since I used the annual max rate on the Prodiamine already.

I'm gonna concentrate on getting the lawn and soil healthy, and hopefully that will choke out weeds on it's own.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

I don't think you applied Prodiamine too late, I applied in Feb and would bet my soil temps were higher than yours. Worked will on preventing crabgrass I had bad last summer. However with 2 apps of .4 oz/M you are up against the yearly max so will need another type of Pre-Em in the fall.

Celsius, MSM, and ProSedge are all post. Celsius can be applied at temps 85+
Have a browse thru this topic.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=13


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


Desperate times call for desperate measures, I figured I'll be back in business sometime in June.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

canyoncove said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I use Celsius, MSM and prosedge. The only weed ive had problems with is dallisgrass and ive started painting the leaves with glyphosate. Most neighbors problem think I'm losing my mind.
> ...


These are post emergents.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


YOWZA!! $150 for 10oz.. stuff better knock it out and make me an iced tea while I watch it work.

Looks like it's out on DoMyOwn. But they have Blindside.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > canyoncove said:
> ...


$110. Have to shop around a bit. DoMyOwn is overpriced on a number of products:
https://www.lawnandpestcontrolsupply.com/products/celsius-wg-herbicide-10-oz

You'll got through 10 weed-b-gon $30 jugs before you finish a 10oz container of celsius. More than worth it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

canyoncove said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > canyoncove said:
> ...


Lawn pest and supply company has it and it's a little cheaper. This lawn Care stuff gets expensive quick.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > canyoncove said:
> ...


That $110 for 10 oz of Celsius will get your 6000 ft2 almost 14 applications of Celsius applied at the high rate of .113 oz/M. But note that per the label the max rate per year for Celsius is .17 Oz/M.

Blindside is good stuff because it will help with sedge but it's twice as expensive per app at the rates I apply than Celsius.
Celsius can be applied at temps 85+ while Blindside is not recommended above 85.
Use a surfactant with Celsius.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Check out Seedworld USA, usually best pricing I've found on a lot of stuff. They are right down the road from me, so I'm there quite a bit.

.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

I've had really good luck with these


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

smurg said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


I've noticed that on DoMyOwn... starting to realize even Amazon can be cheaper.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Check out Seedworld USA, usually best pricing I've found on a lot of stuff. They are right down the road from me, so I'm there quite a bit.
> 
> .


Will do.. thanks for the tip.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

JWAY said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


$110 plus $30 for a gallon of surfactant.. How much surfactant do you need to use per application.. also I'm relieved that there's no temperature restrictions.. that's when I want to use it the most is in the summer.. It's already in the mid-80's here in GA.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Does Prodiamine cover Poa Annau? That's what I had the most of.. but I think I needed to apply the Prodiamine in the fall to attack that.

Tha major weeds I battle are Oxalis (yellow woodsorrel), white clover, nutsedge. The worst is Chamberbitter, which doesn't appear til summer. It won't go away.. I haven't seen it yet, but I know it will pop up in a few weeks.

My biggest winter weeds are poa annua, harry bittercress and henbit geranium, and whatever this is.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> Does Prodiamine cover Poa Annau? That's what I had the most of.. but I think I needed to apply the Prodiamine in the fall to attack that.
> 
> Tha major weeds I battle are Oxalis (yellow woodsorrel), white clover, nutsedge. The worst is Chamberbitter, which doesn't appear til summer. It won't go away.. I haven't seen it yet, but I know it will pop up in a few weeks.
> 
> My biggest winter weeds are poa annua, harry bittercress and henbit geranium, and whatever this is.


Prodiamine does cover Poa. Celcius controls or suppresses all of the weeds you listed except the sedge.
Chamberbitter is a witch and Oxalis is it's twin sister. Hit it while it's young and keep kicking it while it's down.
NIS surfactant is usually mixed at 0.25% of your tanks carrier liquid volume. The herbicide's label will guide you.
You can download the herbicide labels from the websites of most major suppliers.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

JWAY said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > Does Prodiamine cover Poa Annau? That's what I had the most of.. but I think I needed to apply the Prodiamine in the fall to attack that.
> ...


Thanks JWAY! I just saw the Prod. label and it says it covers Woodsorrel, yellow (from seed), which is Oxalis right? (sorry still learning these weeds.)

I think I'm gonna take a little break from the post emergents and pull em out. I think I have some burned spots on my lawn.. I may have over applied by hitting weeds more than once that didn't look dead. I've spot treated with the Speedzone about 4 times this year, and I think it's too much.

Any suggestions on what to use in the fall for pre M? I used the max rate for Prodiamine already by putting down 2 apps of .4 oz... I was thinking about Dimension. I will probably get some Celcius but I'm gonna wait a good month or so before I put anything else down.. I don't want to over work my lawn with post emergents.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@canyoncove, make sure to read the Bermuda Bible and then the Bermuda Triangle. It will make life much less stressful for you. Cheers. :thumbup:


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

canyoncove said:


> JWAY said:
> 
> 
> > canyoncove said:
> ...


Dimension (Dithiopyr) will work.

Chamberbitter is easy to hand pull when young, with Oxalis you need to make sure to get the underground rhizome also.
https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/oxalis-control/

Wait 2 to 3 weeks after herbicide treatment to determine how effective it was.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Depends on the product. Domyown had the best price on tnex pgr by a long shot.

I compare amazon, domyown, epest hero and lawn pest control supply before every purchase.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would be hesitant to use a surfactant when it's above and 85F outside with Celsius or anything else for that matter as it may temporally stunt the growth of the bermuda around the weed you are spraying. I'm a huge fan of Celsius and Certainty as they both do not have any temperature restrictions and will kill almost any weed you come across. If you are spot spraying be sure to only spray the weed enough to get it wet, DO NOT soak it or you will cause some minor damage to the surrounding grass(ask me how I know ). I know some of the prices of these weed killers can be a little high at first but just know that you are actually saving money in the long run and possibly your sanity too :thumbup: You also might want to see if someone is selling some in the Marketplace or someone might want to split the cost with you?


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would be hesitant to use a surfactant when it's above and 85F outside with Celsius or anything else for that matter as it may temporally stunt the growth of the bermuda around the weed you are spraying. I'm a huge fan of Celsius and Certainty as they both do not have any temperature restrictions and will kill almost any weed you come across. If you are spot spraying be sure to only spray the weed enough to get it wet, DO NOT soak it or you will cause some minor damage to the surrounding grass(ask me how I know ). I know some of the prices of these weed killers can be a little high at first but just know that you are actually saving money in the long run and possibly your sanity too :thumbup: You also might want to see if someone is selling some in the Marketplace or someone might want to split the cost with you?


Yeah, I had a little sticker shock when I saw the Celcius for only 10 oz. I figured a little went a long way. And yes, I'm going a little insane. I'm spending all this money on Prodiamine, Speedzone, etc.. and I still have weeds. BUT, it's the first year I'm doing this myself, so I really won't have to spend much at all next year, as I'm have plenty of product. I was amazed at how little Prodiamine you have to use, that I thought I wasn't doing it right.


----------



## canyoncove (Aug 18, 2018)

JWAY said:


> canyoncove said:
> 
> 
> > JWAY said:
> ...


That's the problem I'm having is I'm spraying weeds that don't "look" dead after spraying 2 weeks prior, so I hit it again. Speedzone is pretty quick, but I know I've over sprayed and accidentally sprayed weeds that were already dying and now there's a little yellow spot around the weed. Good news is the grass is growing really well, and pretty fast that the yellow will be cut away soon.

Again, thanks for all the comments and advice.


----------

